

Apple 'Pinch to Zoom' Patent Rejected by U.S. in Initial Ruling - aditiyaa1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323277504578189891418492784.html

======
ColinWright
You might be wondering why your submission hasn't sparked any discussion.
There was a discussion over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945181>

The discussion is still there, but the submission is dead. No idea why. The
initial comment is excellent:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945449>

The story has also been broken from other sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4946026> (groklaw.net)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945174> (slate.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4949109> (readwrite.com)

